# "broken Parts Question"



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

Just a little disappointed here guys, I'm sure most of us have had this happen to all of us at lest once or twice through out the years collecting kits like we all do, this is the second time for me, 
THIS YEAR ALONE I HAVE HAD THIS PROBLEM, it was on One of are sponsors sites as well, "MegaHobby" that this problem appeared for me here, I have scene contacted them and am waiting on a response to this point about this small problem as well, I will have to see how they treat this problem as well here and what kind of response I get, The problem I am speaking of is A damaged kit issue, on this kit http://www.megahobby.com/1966chevellesupersportbylindberg.aspx I sometimes catch a little H&L for opening most of the kits I order, and then returning them to the shelf for a latter build, But THIS IS THE EXCAT THE REASON FOR DOING SO, upon opening this 1966 Chevelle SS, I found that the front Transparent plastic window was Broken in more the three peace's inside the plastic covering for the rest of the glass, Nothing else was damages as all the other peace's where intact and in there sealed plastic bags, if not just for a slight crease on the outside of the box as well, I should think the Company its self I ordered this kit like I said, will replace the kit my self if not the Model maker it's self, I May have to send this damages one back when they do fix the problem, Or maybe they will just send me a new one and I will keep this one as well, WHO KNOWS, Time will tell, the worse case scenario, I will just order One more to get the part I need like last time this happend this year, That will leave this one Incomplete to even build with out the front glass here, But just curious If there is such a place where I can get JUST THE PEACE I NEED for this kit, Lindbergh is the maker here for this 1966 Chevelle Super Sport, I guess I could wright them a quick letter and see what they think as well, Just thought I would throw this one out there and ask anyone this question just incase anyone might have any new ideas here or something I'm not considering for a solution to this problem...."ANYONE HAVE A WINDOW FOR THIS KIT"

Ian


----------



## 440 dakota (Feb 23, 2006)

since I havn't been building in many years I don't know the current policys,but when I was and had something bad usually a quick call to the manufacture they would send out replacement parts,got many replacement bodies from Revellogram,and chrome from Linberg more than once


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Get in touch with the manufacturer. Revell replaced a body and a set of decals for me (not from the same kit). The body wan't molded correctly and the decals just weren't in the box.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

Thinks kit-junkie, I may have to do that, Still waiting to here from the first one, then I will try that, When i get Lindberg's contact information....

Ian


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

My issues have always been with Revell of Germany kits. As I said earlier I buy most of my kits from Megahobby and usually have no problems. However, a Ferrari I purchased was broken and missing parts. Mega happily replaced the whole kit and I sent back my defective kit to them. They paid for that too.

I went through the new kit as well to make sure that everything was there. IF not I still at least had the old kit to rummage through for missing parts to make a complete kit,but all was well with the new kit. Tr3eated very very well by Megahobby.
It doesn't hurt to see if Lindberg carries the pieces you need either, but see what Mega has to say first.
Chris


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

Thinks Chris, and Dakota, That's kind of along the lines of what I was thinking here might happen, Now I just need to find Lindbergh Contact Information to try that as well, Might be Monday now before I can do anything if I cant do it tomorrow here as well, If it was Any other part Chris, Besides the Body or the Clear plastic, I would say Just go with it, and MAKE SOMETHING WORK, But I can reproduce this Front Curved window, OR I WOULD, and I have to make this kit, This car is BUY FAR, my favorite Chevy car EVER MADE, and I have some great memories in this car as will from years back, Got the paint all laid out for here and everything, A Purple Multi Colored Mattel Flak, drove 200 miles to get that paint, Just the right color in my mind her in my mind......I just kind of though this would make a good topic as well, I KNOW others have had this problem, I expect to see more post on this as well...
"IT HAPPENDS TO ALL OF US" On way or the other......

Ian


----------



## 440 dakota (Feb 23, 2006)

http://www.lindberg-models.com/models-contact_us.html


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

Thinks Dakota, don't know what we would do with out you, Still waiting on Megahobbys response, NOTHING YET, Might just have to call them to, The kit was cheep enough, Think I will just order a new one, and keep this one for back up parts as well, Or try something crazy here and Cut my own out of something close to that material, OR, I was looking at one of my old 68 Camaro kits I did years back, The Glass looks close, Might just take it down from the shelf and See if that even comes close, WHO KNOWS...But I'm going to call The number on that web site you just posted today, SEE WHATS, WHAT you know. Thinks again dude I'm sure i will be here whan you need something someday, JUST ASK, and you shell receive.

Ian


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

Well, I gave these guys at Lindbergh a call this morning and reached The receptionist the first time, Left my number for Customer serves to call me back, 15 minuets latter they did just that, The lady I spoke with was very kind and right on this mater, Told here the part number, Or the part description, and she told me they would get that part off in the mail this very day , NO CHARGES ON MY PART, and I should receive it with in 7 to 10 days, There is no hurry on this kit as well, So ALL ENDS WELL HERE, have to say this is a good company for acting in a timely and responsive manner with out a doubt here. 
One thing I should add here if anyone is to try this, They will REMOVE the part you are requesting from the Parts tree, so the Hole Tree will not be expected here unless requested, Only the part need is sent, Such as the Front Transparent Peace I asked for here (Front Window), Not the hole glass kit...But, "GREAT NEWS FROM LENDBURG"....Hope I don't have to do this to many times, But that is the way it seems to be done IF YOU NEED A PART, they never asked me for proof of perches, Or anything like that, Just said, NO WORRIES, and sent it out...."Got to love that" That is more then I can say for Megahobbys at this point, Still haven't heard form them, No worries really, wasn't there fault, But you would think they would have responded buy this time you know a little quicker, I have spent a lot of money with them and all, should have made some deference in response time I should think, but "NO SHOW to this point anyway"..And yes I will still buy from them, they have good prices in most cases no reason not to really, 
"BUT STILL, NOT COOL".................................................{THE END I GUESS}

Ian


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

Just a foot note here for anyone that might be listing that is, If anyone is interested as well here_ AND YOU SHOULD BE_, and you get the Speed Channel as well, *Barrett-Jackson Automobile Auction, South Florida addition 2011*, is on today Second day, More to come all week, so there is a great opportunity to see some _GREAT CARS HERE,_ And for the ones who already know that, You know what I'm talking about. I get some great Paint ideas off this show as well my self, JUST A GREAT SHOW TO WATCH....Got to love these cars, NO WHERE ELSES, do you get to see some of this cars, All in one place........"I never miss it my self" and get it on to DVD from my DVR as many as I can that is* 
(Orange County In June 24-26, is next)* Don't miss it.

_Ian_


----------



## 440 dakota (Feb 23, 2006)

cool glad they still take care of buisness


----------

